# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  ايجاد پايگاه داده در SharePoint 2010

## da1349

باسلام
مي خواهم سايتي را راه اندازي کنم که اجازه دهد تا کاربران داده‌هايي را در بخشهايي از آن وارد نمايند بطوري که
آن داده ها در پايگاه داده بنشيند
اين کار راربجاي به اشتراک گذاري يک سند اکسل مي خواهم انجام دهم
لطفا راهنمايي فرماييد
با سپاس

----------

